# How do I tell if a doe is overdue? Update with picture.



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Alicia kidded this morning with three healthy buck kids! I looked on my calender and my buck had escaped his pasture almost exactly 150 days ago today, so she was right on time! Thanks for everyone's advice. kids were normal weights (7.5, 7.5 and 8.5) Picture is lower on post.


I have an older doe (7 years old) who came into heat three times last fall. Her heats were each about a week apart, and she was bred on each heat. (I witnessed the breeding). Her last due date would have been Feb. 3rd. Normally, I would lute by now. But, after she was bred those three times my buck jumped the fence on several occasions. I did not notice this doe in heat at those times he jumped the fence, but by now I am fully aware that I can miss these things.

About two weeks ago this doe lost her mucus plug and has been expelling small bits of white goo every since. There has been no fluid leaking, just the slimy white goo, and only small amounts. No smell. This doe has not started to udder up, or only a little. She was hard to dry up and in fact I've still been milking her about once a week trying to make sure no milk sits in her udder for such a long time. At this point it's been about two weeks since I milked her and her udder is fairly flaccid.

I am afraid to lute her because of the possibility that she got bred later than I thought. But...there is that white goo, and her vulva is swollen and gapes a little. Can I get some opinions on what you might do? What are some things I could watch for as far as her going too far over? Last year was her first year on this farm and I luted her very near/on her due date. She had not uddered up at that time either, but did so during and after the birth of a single buck kid.

She does spend a lot of time lying down under the hay rack. She is eating well. She isn't "down" or anything, she just likes to lay under the hay where she can eat anytime she wants to.

I would appreciate any comments. Thanks. Would pictures of her stomach/vulva/udder help?

Anita

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: How do I tell if a doe is overdue?*

for me if I was concerned and she had no ligaments then I would go in and chk if she is dialating. I would not use lute unless I knew a do date or if she was in distress


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: How do I tell if a doe is overdue?*

Her ligaments are loose, but not like they would be very close to kidding.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: How do I tell if a doe is overdue?*

Then I think you have to play the waiting game 
Sorry


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: How do I tell if a doe is overdue?*

I don't mind the waiting it's the worrying that gets to me.....plus all those middle of the night trips out to the barn in blizzards and ice storms! Let's say she goes really far over, what would be something to look for as a distress signal. A high or low temperature, a sunken look to her eye, or?


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: How do I tell if a doe is overdue?*

I think I'd wait too, to be on the safe side. I don't know if there is any way to tell if she is way overdue, but at the same time even if she does go overdue it's likely that she will still deliver fine. 
Becky


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: How do I tell if a doe is overdue?*

the Ligs! arethe way to really know. if she has some still there then as you know Waiting game! :yeahthat


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: How do I tell if a doe is overdue?*

Thanks everyone. Yes, she still has ligs. She's dropped them a little, but I can still feel them. She's certainly not in labor. She is showing no distress signs at all, just getting more uncomfortable as she has gotten really large. I really, really, really, want all those doe kids inside her!

We ARE having mostly doe kids this year. I can feel it!


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: How do I tell if a doe is overdue?*

I don't know if this will ease your mind or not but we had a doe we didn't know her due date and she had discarge for a month. There were a few days that it would even string down a little. We would say, "24 more hours and we will have kids." ha, she sure fooled us. She kidded with twin bucks and all was fine.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Alicia kidded this morning with three healthy buck kids!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

CUTE!


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats on the triplets! They are so cute!

Dana


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrat!


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Too cute - makes me want another alpine


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

They are so sweet! I am glad it turned out so well!


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrads on the new kids!
Theresa


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

They are so cute!


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

Very cute. I am playing the waiting game too.
It`s hard to wait and the more you wait the 
more excited you get.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

What handsome little guys, congrats!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Ahhh, cute little guys. Sorry they weren't does!


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Sweet little boys


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

Beautiful big boys way to go tammy


----------

